# big dogs in small apartments



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

So I'm getting married in April and I was ondering if anyone else has delt with having a large dog, like my lab Baxter, in a smaller apartment and if there were any difficulties that you faced. I want to be able to work with him on some of these things before we actually move.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

Some people will tell you its not do-able, however, I don't buy into that and think it is QUITE do-able.
If I were you, I would begin a daily exercise regimen now, I would personally work on teaching Baxter that-indoors in a place to be calm and relaxed, while outside is a place to let ones energy out.

You can do that by, going out now for really long walks and, if possible off-lead exercise in a safe area. maybe try some bike riding or swimming- high energy exercise.
don't take him home until he is ready for a nap!

that way, when you get home he will be relaxed and calm.
if he rests and starts to become excited again-take him on another excursion.

IF you are unable to walk him that much (due to work) I would invest in a treadmill, as well as a doggy pack to have him wear while out on walks-put weight in it so he has to work harder in those shorter exercise periods.

And, make sure you get daily (if he is an energetic dog)

its absolutely do-able with the right motivation and dedication on your part


----------



## Georgiapeach (Jan 24, 2011)

Be prepared to go on lots of walks so your dog can work off his energy, preferably some of it off leash. Mental exercise - training, is also tiring to a dog. I had an Irish Setter in a two bedroom apt. many years ago, and she needed lots of walking, playing fetch, etc. when we were home. You can also play "find me" and "find it" games. Hide and have the dog find you in various locations. Hide ONE piece of kibble in several locations (obviously, don't let your dog see you doing this) and have him find it - praise heavily as he finds each piece. Start out with easy locations, easily visible at first, until he gets the hang of it, then up the difficulty. Since labs tend to gain weight easily, make sure you take the amount used for this game out of his daily ration of food. If you have stairs to get to your apartment, climb up and down them a few times a day with your dog (good for you, too!).

Is your dog crate trained? If not, I'd start getting him used to that now. You may need to crate him when you go to work, to avoid boredom destruction (some dogs need this, no matter what size their house is!). Buy some sturdy antlers or Nylabones to give him something to chew on. My late lab (RIP Chipper!) went through a Nylabone every two weeks, but it kept him occupied and happy.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

I have Charlie (Irish x English Setter mix) in a very small apartment right now. She isn't even phased by it as long as she gets her exercise. Took getting used to at first like any place, but I don't think the size occurred to her at all and it was just the fact that it was a new place. I mean really, it is definitely do-able. It's not like she was running back and forth through any of the previous places we've lived all day.. When inside, she was laying down. That doesn't change much no matter where you live.

Her exercise needs did not change at all. We are exercising the same from when we lived on a farm vs. a large house vs. this place. BUT the type of exercise is different (she ran off leash on the farm, leashed walks to an unleashed area in the house, now leashed runs with the occasional trip to the dog park when its nice as I don't have a car). 

You should get a couple time consuming, brain working toys. Treat balls, puzzle toys, a kong wobbler even. I find short training sessions (even for stuff she already knows) are pretty good for working her brain. I definitely second the chews. Charlie especially loves cow hooves and they last FOREVER!!! Okay, only a week but that is forever for her. Plus they are CHEAP!! They smell quite a bit so she has to chew in "her" room but they clean her teeth pretty well that I've noticed. 

The worst thing for her I think is seeing other dogs off-leash (irks me to no end). I live in an apartment building, and many small dog owners let their "cute little dogs" run around off leash outside the building which Charlie gets SO mad about. I can't let her off because I am polite.. She is a large dog and I know not everyone likes dogs, especially off leash even though she would never go near them. It's just the fact that they are near someone with the opportunity to run at them, I can see how scary that is for some people who are afraid of dogs so she doesn't get off unless at the dog park as it's not fair. (Stating this because this is the one thing I have to work with her on related to the move and it's not that big of a deal).


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Baxter is crate trained. He sleeps in his crate at night in my room. So really giving him a lot of excercise and keeping something for him to do is the best thing for him? He has been inside quite a bit at my house now, and of course is pretty bouncy when I'm standing up or walking around, but he is pretty calm if I am just sitting there. Hopefully he sticks to that in the new place.


----------



## Kassandra (Jun 6, 2012)

He will definitely adjust. Give him a little space of his own if possible (corner of a room, etc) that he can just play in. Charlie likes playing chase, and since we don't have a backyard we can run in, we run around the couch. LOL. She likes it just the same. Definitely try to get him on a schedule and keep him on one, it will help him a lot in general with the move. He might be a little stressed about being in a smaller place but the routine will calm him down a little. As long as he is getting his exercise and nothing too stressful is happening he should settle in quickly to the new place. Tons of people have large, energetic dogs in small apartments and they do just fine as long as their needs are tended to


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Ok sounds good! Thank you all! This has been very helpful!


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

I can't answer your questions but congrats!


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

InkedMarie said:


> I can't answer your questions but congrats!


Well thank you. Its actually 5 months from today that we are getting married.


----------



## porchpotty (Aug 10, 2011)

Congratulations! Make sure you give your dog enough exercise and walks outside. It would be quite difficult for a large dog to have a limited space.


----------



## Savage Destiny (Mar 16, 2011)

I don't have a yard, and I have two 50lb+ dogs that are very energetic. I just make sure to get them out as much as possible, every day if I can swing it. I also have a carpet mill for winter months!


----------



## PetFoodRatings.org (May 8, 2013)

As long as you get your wife to walk him two or three times a day he should be fine. That's what wives are for.

Congrats!


----------



## Soda (Feb 27, 2012)

I have a lab in a small apartment and he does fine. The main problem I have is that there isn't a lot of open space to do great indoor training. Limited space for that. Training him is a great way to burn off some energy though, so I'd recommend going beyond basic obedience and try training some more difficult things.

Also, if you're on an upper floor that can cause extreme issues between you and the neighbors under you if you ever want to play with your dog indoors, or if he runs.


----------



## NutroGeoff (May 15, 2013)

Soda said:


> I have a lab in a small apartment and he does fine. The main problem I have is that there isn't a lot of open space to do great indoor training. Limited space for that. Training him is a great way to burn off some energy though, so I'd recommend going beyond basic obedience and try training some more difficult things.
> 
> Also, if you're on an upper floor that can cause extreme issues between you and the neighbors under you if you ever want to play with your dog indoors, or if he runs.


That's a good idea with the extra training. And yeah I can imagine he would be making a lot of noise for the downstairs neighbors. Hopefully that isn't an issue.


----------

